# Goose hunting



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

Looking to get some geese this year. Ive done well duck hunting but never have been able to shoot a goose. (I passed on a snow goose once becuase I didnt know if they had a different season and I didnt wanna risk it) I have a boat and just got new decoys, any tips or loactions for by best chance on getting some?


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

The advice I can give is hunt fields for geese. Hunting in a picked corn field greatly increases your odds. Find a stone quarry or pond in your area that they are roosting on and follow them when they leave to feed. The best advice any waterfowl hunter can give is scouting scouting scouting. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

Duck1 said:


> The advice I can give is hunt fields for geese. Hunting in a picked corn field greatly increases your odds. Find a stone quarry or pond in your area that they are roosting on and follow them when they leave to feed. The best advice any waterfowl hunter can give is scouting scouting scouting. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


just realized i somehow posted this in marketplace..... Please ignore.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

aj yount said:


> just realized i somehow posted this in marketplace..... Please ignore.


Too late.


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

codger said:


> Too late.


fair enough, I dont know how to delete or if I even can


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You could ask a moderator to move it in a PM(if you can figure out Who They Are these days!)


----------

